# Fas



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

I thought that I need to vent. Did few complex code violation bids and they bounce one bid to another vendor. Received sec bid request for same property one months later..... So, now, can someone help me out, wasn't it easier if some one would try to work with us first time? Or they got concerned about high numbers and just dump it on the other vendor who btw has no clue how to work with violations.... and I am carious to see what would be an outcome if the work would be approved as that bid was missing more than half of the violations...... Just carious.... There are market standards on the pricing and we follow them, ok, I do however understand that it's hard to read city violations and it's even harder to compare bid to the list(s) to make sure that everything is being done right and then make sure that pricing is appropriate. I completely understand that dumping bid around with the hope that someone will do it for 10 K instead of 30K is wonderful, but does it work when you basically redo exterior including roofs on couple of the buildings? What I wish was happening that they would have some sort of structure, people who has professional approach and knowledge and this would save frustration, time, money and result in more work. Sigh......


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Cure code violation bids are waste of time...imo


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

NEWREO said:


> I thought that I need to vent. Did few complex code violation bids and they bounce one bid to another vendor. Received sec bid request for same property one months later..... So, now, can someone help me out, wasn't it easier if some one would try to work with us first time? Or they got concerned about high numbers and just dump it on the other vendor who btw has no clue how to work with violations.... and I am carious to see what would be an outcome if the work would be approved as that bid was missing more than half of the violations...... Just carious.... There are market standards on the pricing and we follow them, ok, I do however understand that it's hard to read city violations and it's even harder to compare bid to the list(s) to make sure that everything is being done right and then make sure that pricing is appropriate. I completely understand that dumping bid around with the hope that someone will do it for 10 K instead of 30K is wonderful, but does it work when you basically redo exterior including roofs on couple of the buildings? What I wish was happening that they would have some sort of structure, people who has professional approach and knowledge and this would save frustration, time, money and result in more work. Sigh......


What has helped me get these Approved in the past is that I would have the city or HOA email me a their codes and covenants and a list of what violations needs to be corrected. I also have them list the fines, daily fine amount. I give them a 7 day price. 

More and more of the small towns and HOA's we deal with no longer post the violations at the property. They just mail the letter to the banks. This way the can charge and collect the fees. They dont usually release the violations to a contractor unless you're their contractor as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> Cure code violation bids are waste of time...imo


Not for me. Do bid, do work, send inspector pic,inspector signs off =receive check.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Show me someone (anyone) who gets approvals on "complex code violations" that the OP posted? Sure the hacks and anyone else can do code violations on a grass cut or a snow removal BUT the complex violations that we run into run upwards of $100,000 to $250,000 to cure. NO APPROVALS EVER----just a waste of time and hours upon hours of estimating time and phone calls to electricians/plumbers/hvac/concrete/roofers/asbestos/lead and other trades. I laugh now whenever these companies call since the BIG G.C.'s who have all these contractors "IN HOUSE" say NO WAY or $200 per hour paid up front. No more freebies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

I never saw such approvals but I also never had any bids going that far. I would not expect to get approval for anything over 15000.00


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> Show me someone (anyone) who gets approvals on "complex code violations" that the OP posted? Sure the hacks and anyone else can do code violations on a grass cut or a snow removal BUT the complex violations that we run into run upwards of $100,000 to $250,000 to cure. NO APPROVALS EVER----just a waste of time and hours upon hours of estimating time and phone calls to electricians/plumbers/hvac/concrete/roofers/asbestos/lead and other trades. I laugh now whenever these companies call since the BIG G.C.'s who have all these contractors "IN HOUSE" say NO WAY or $200 per hour paid up front. No more freebies.


Oh, not on complex. Simple code violations missing gutters,vents,flashing ,porches,etc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes, agree.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

All the code violation work orders we always got were to bring the property back into code compliance. Some Cities use the violation rules to help in City Beautification. Been told by inspectors that the propery will have new plumbing, new electrical, new roof, new foundation, new sidewalks, new driveway....etc etc OR the house will be demoed.

2 months later.......the house is gone.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> All the code violation work orders we always got were to bring the property back into code compliance. Some Cities use the violation rules to help in City Beautification. Been told by inspectors that the propery will have new plumbing, new electrical, new roof, new foundation, new sidewalks, new driveway....etc etc OR the house will be demoed.
> 
> 2 months later.......the house is gone.



Just goes to prove in many state you really don't own your home. MN inspectors would CHIT out here. I know of some nice homes here with no central heat source, just a wood furnace or multiple wood stoves, Pex plumbing throughout, Creek fed cisterns for fresh water Ect. Codes are all fine and dandy but damn some states go overboard. KOA Campgrounds in Minnesota could not have camping cabins due to ignorant & stupid state regs until a couple of years ago. There excuse was it was a stick built structure and had to have running water. WTF??? From friends of ours that recently sold their campground up there, If you build from scratch the inspection regime is like a six month long proctologist exam...........


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> Oh, not on complex. Simple code violations missing gutters,vents,flashing ,porches,etc.



Code violation for "missing" gutters???? Your kidding right????


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

mtmtnman said:


> Code violation for "missing" gutters???? Your kidding right????


Nope.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> Nope.



Sounds communistic to me. from my perspective, i've heard of too many instances where the codes seem to be written to help the building industry, not the homeowners. and too many instances where the codes are used to extract permit fees, rather than protect homeowners from builders taking shortcuts. Since I have lived in a code-free county for many years, I have witnessed the effect that this has had on the type of building being done. One might think that with this freedom would come much sloppy and irresponsible construction, and there is certainly some of this…but not much. Most people want to live in a safe, durable home that will hold its value over time, so most building is just as carefully researched and executed as in areas with codes. The main difference is that there is greater diversity in styles and materials choices, with many people opting for more sustainable and natural approaches to building. I'd prefer to decide for myself VS having some suite decide what is good for me...........


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

We see a lot of these. missing siding, cracked siding, misaligned gutters you name it


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

mtmtnman said:


> Sounds communistic to me. from my perspective, i've heard of too many instances where the codes seem to be written to help the building industry, not the homeowners. and too many instances where the codes are used to extract permit fees, rather than protect homeowners from builders taking shortcuts. Since I have lived in a code-free county for many years, I have witnessed the effect that this has had on the type of building being done. One might think that with this freedom would come much sloppy and irresponsible construction, and there is certainly some of this…but not much. Most people want to live in a safe, durable home that will hold its value over time, so most building is just as carefully researched and executed as in areas with codes. The main difference is that there is greater diversity in styles and materials choices, with many people opting for more sustainable and natural approaches to building. I'd prefer to decide for myself VS having some suite decide what is good for me...........


Agree, city now requires permit for siding. Nothing for roof yet. which is strange. Permit for this permit for that, half houses in city are due for demolishing, businesses are leaving, city needs money from someone.......In my opinion why not to leave them alone? Nothing good comes out of it in any way. Especially in "good areas". Half of existing homeowners struggle as they already are and put on the house 20000 worth of violations - you see what is happening. More abandoned houses, more crime and everything goes in the circle......


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Code violation for "missing" gutters???? Your kidding right????


How about having to install gutters where none existed, removing cinder blocks stacked in a backyard, citations for firewood stacked on ground without metal beneath, failure to remove garbage cans from curb after pickup. These were occupied homes in a neighborhood of 1200 sf 2 story maybe 70 year old homes ranging from 60-80k. One neighbor was forced to install a garage door on a carport where none ever existed because the inspector felt seeing boxes and work benches inside was unseemly. Yes, inspectors gone wild, I know because I worked with them at one time.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

metropaintingco said:


> Agree, city now requires permit for siding. Nothing for roof yet. which is strange. Permit for this permit for that, half houses in city are due for demolishing, businesses are leaving, city needs money from someone.......In my opinion why not to leave them alone? Nothing good comes out of it in any way. Especially in "good areas". Half of existing homeowners struggle as they already are and put on the house 20000 worth of violations - you see what is happening. More abandoned houses, more crime and everything goes in the circle......


Is this Milwaukee? I know they've hired an army of inspectors within the last 2 years. We're doing 2-3 violation bids there a day.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> How about having to install gutters where none existed, removing cinder blocks stacked in a backyard, citations for firewood stacked on ground without metal beneath, failure to remove garbage cans from curb after pickup. These were occupied homes in a neighborhood of 1200 sf 2 story maybe 70 year old homes ranging from 60-80k. One neighbor was forced to install a garage door on a carport where none ever existed because the inspector felt seeing boxes and work benches inside was unseemly. Yes, inspectors gone wild, I know because I worked with them at one time.



Yeah if they even TRIED that chit here there would be standing room only at the city council meeting and would likely take a swat team to clear them out unless things where changed. What a bunch of crap!!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

From experience I know that some of it is selective enforcement. A feud between neighbors and one has a buddy with the city. You get the Barney Fifes with a clipboard who have decided to make your business their own. We finally had a gutfull after getting another nit pickey citation (no gutter turn outs) on a rental property and simply drove in front and behind of every house within three blocks and noted each code violation. Took a photo, went to the city code ordinance boss and told them we were there to make their job easier. No more driving around; we'll supply all the ruler breakers you can handle. It is true, unless you live out in the country as I do, you have to deal with everyone else's idea of what is best for you and your neighbors.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> From experience I know that some of it is selective enforcement. A feud between neighbors and one has a buddy with the city. You get the Barney Fifes with a clipboard who have decided to make your business their own. We finally had a gutfull after getting another nit pickey citation (no gutter turn outs) on a rental property and simply drove in front and behind of every house within three blocks and noted each code violation. Took a photo, went to the city code ordinance boss and told them we were there to make their job easier. No more driving around; we'll supply all the ruler breakers you can handle. It is true, unless you live out in the country as I do, you have to deal with everyone else's idea of what is best for you and your neighbors.



This is why i left the midwest 13 years ago. I saw the writing on the wall in my small town 70 miles west of Chitcago. It is really bad now..................


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

Just went fixed gutters in Morgantown today for code violation they were" drooping in places" doesnt bother me keeps me busy.Got nother work order for next week for missing shingle code violation lol


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

wildnwonderful said:


> Just went fixed gutters in Morgantown today for code violation they were" drooping in places" doesnt bother me keeps me busy.Got nother work order for next week for missing shingle code violation lol


I love code violations. Especially when I get to do direct for the particular city. No pictures, no national, better pay, and fast to get paid. Wish I could get these everyday.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

wildnwonderful said:


> Just went fixed gutters in Morgantown today for code violation they were" drooping in places" doesnt bother me keeps me busy.Got nother work order for next week for missing shingle code violation lol



Meanwhile the hookers and drug dealers are peddling around the block.........................................................:whistling


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Sounds communistic to me. from my perspective, i've heard of too many instances where the codes seem to be written to help the building industry, not the homeowners. and too many instances where the codes are used to extract permit fees, rather than protect homeowners from builders taking shortcuts. Since I have lived in a code-free county for many years, I have witnessed the effect that this has had on the type of building being done. One might think that with this freedom would come much sloppy and irresponsible construction, and there is certainly some of this…but not much. Most people want to live in a safe, durable home that will hold its value over time, so most building is just as carefully researched and executed as in areas with codes. The main difference is that there is greater diversity in styles and materials choices, with many people opting for more sustainable and natural approaches to building. I'd prefer to decide for myself VS having some suite decide what is good for me...........












I will bet you $100 that there is a lot more of that than what you think there is.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> How about having to install gutters where none existed, removing cinder blocks stacked in a backyard, citations for firewood stacked on ground without metal beneath, failure to remove garbage cans from curb after pickup. These were occupied homes in a neighborhood of 1200 sf 2 story maybe 70 year old homes ranging from 60-80k. One neighbor was forced to install a garage door on a carport where none ever existed because the inspector felt seeing boxes and work benches inside was unseemly. Yes, inspectors gone wild, I know because I worked with them at one time.










Good lord god that can't be in the USA, or can it?


That would never work here. Like Matt said you'd need swat to enforce some that insane BS.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

There is a valid point of view from those that live in higher end neighborhoods who are looking to protect the value of their homes and do not want Louie and Hazel sinking their jon boat in the front yard or perpetually restoring their old VW Van in the driveway. But that is what a HOA is for. If it isn't an immediate health threat to the community it shouldn't be anyone's business. As was stated earlier, in some communites you really don't own your home do you?
Think I'll go out and burn some tires and raw garbage.


----------

